# cross breeding



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

i have a white silkie hen and im wondering what would be the best rooster to get for her to cross breed with? im looking to make a very cool looking chick.. please help
p.s. i dont have the silkie rooster anymore just the hen


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Never had a silkie roo, only the hens. If you didn't want to stick with hatching out purebred silkies by having another silkie roo, you'd need something small - a serama or a bantam cochin perhaps. I have a special needs hen that is half silkie and half bantam cochin and she's a sweetheart.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

How about a frizzle? Can make some sizzles. They are cute!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sizzles are great looking birds ​


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Are you serious sizzle? What's a sizzle?? Haha


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Are you serious sizzle? What's a sizzle?? Haha


First pic is a frizzle. Second is a frizzle mixed with a silkie "sizzle"...


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Aweaomeeee


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice huh, if only I could have more than just my silkie haha


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh! That is some chicken!!! You could never do anything but smile with that bird in your flock.


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

robopetz said:


> First pic is a frizzle. Second is a frizzle mixed with a silkie "sizzle"...


Where did you get the second pic from...?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Google......


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

That's my pic....


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

nzpouter said:


> That's my pic....


Oh really!?... That is such a beautiful bird you got. Wish I could have a sizzle!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I love frizzles & sizzles & silkies....so cute!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Now I want a Sizzle!


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

Those are so adorable!!


----------



## farmboy (Nov 3, 2014)

can a serama rooster breed to a brahma bantam


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd bet so. Where there's a will, there's a way.  My free range banty roosters are always breeding the free range standard size hens.


----------

